# SBD Dauntless In Color



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2013)

Over the years ever since my Dauntless Group Build, I've collected some color pics of the divebomber. And here they are!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2013)

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 18, 2013)

EXCELLENT FIND CHRIS!!!!! Now I have some color shots for the model I have! Thank you sir!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 19, 2013)

Fantastic set of photos! Dive bombers rock


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2013)

sweet pics Chris!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2013)

Cool shots Chris!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 19, 2013)

Excellent pics and some good studies in weathering.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 21, 2013)

I have spent twenty minutes here for these awesome photos
Thanks for sharing, Chris!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes they are pretty cool to gaze at!


----------



## A4K (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful shots Chris - cheers for posting!


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 22, 2013)

Very cool pictures Chris. thanks for posting them.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 22, 2013)

Can I play? I don't have the quantity of SBDs, just one though.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 22, 2013)

Here's a few if I can add them as well. Airsho 08 at Midland.

With many thanks to the guy who was flying her, for answering my questions and inviting me up on the wing to get some interior shots as well. Thats what I love about the CAF crew, they are passionate about what they do !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2013)

Beaut selection of pics Chris, Eric and Gary.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 22, 2013)

Post away guys!!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 23, 2013)

Great shots guys! Here the SBD at the Pacific Aviation Museum, Hawaii.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2013)

Excellent shot fellas!

I had always wondered how the rear window was stored.


----------



## DVH (Feb 23, 2013)

Incredible photos, they really capture the atmosphere of the time, the tropical clouds, jungle atolls, 
love the weathering patina, and the close up of the pilot.


----------



## A4K (Feb 23, 2013)

Fantastic shots guys! 

Btw, SBD-5 '39' is ex-RNZAF (NZ5062, c/n 2883 bu28536), the last complete RNZAF bird. She survived ops and was returned to the USMC, heading stateside in 1944.

SBD-3 NZ5021 also went stateside around 2001/2...not sure though to whom exactly.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 23, 2013)

I got a question about the paint on the top of the wing on the CAF bird, What is the crackle about? The wing insignia looks fine.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok, not a pic of a Dauntless but I just found this out....

Brian Keith (1921-1997), SGT, U.S. Marine Corps WW II. He served (1942–1945) as an air gunner (he was a Radio-Gunner in the rear cockpit of a two-man *Douglas SBD Dauntless* dive-bomber in a U.S. Marine squadron), and received an Air Medal.
.






starred in:

The McKenzie Break (1970)
The Raiders (1964)
Young Guns (1988 )


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 24, 2013)

Also the T.V. series "Family Affair" for those inclined to remember that far back.

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2013)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 24, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> I got a question about the paint on the top of the wing on the CAF bird, What is the crackle about? The wing insignia looks fine.



Actually looks like morning dew to me...


----------



## Gastounet (Feb 25, 2013)

A few others I have found onthe net


----------



## Njaco (Feb 25, 2013)

Awesome! looks like they belong to some of the series I posted earlier.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 25, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Also the T.V. series "Family Affair" for those inclined to remember that far back.
> 
> Geo



With Buffy and Jody and Mr. French......


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mr. French still gives me nightmares.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 26, 2013)

More great pics...jeez even I remember family Affair...


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 26, 2013)

Here's a few I took of the A-24 at the Air Force Museum in Dayton


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 26, 2013)

Took these of the SBD-3 at the Kalamazoo Air Zoo. This one was brought up from the bottom of Lake Michigan and restored.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2013)

Excellent pics. Thanks!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2013)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 18, 2013)

and a few more.....


,















View attachment 228441



View attachment 228443









View attachment 228447


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 25, 2013)

That second to last photo is one of the best I've ever seen. It looks like it was taken yesterday.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 26, 2013)

I think its part of the series from the first group of pics that I posted.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2013)

Great shots!


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 29, 2013)

Njaco said:


> I think its part of the series from the first group of pics that I posted.



Yeah I think you're right. They're all gorgeous.


----------



## aircro (Mar 29, 2013)

Catch22 said:


> That second to last photo is one of the best I've ever seen. It looks like it was taken yesterday.


Yeah, that photo is really something special, looks ... artisctic ... unreal ... to be my new screensaver8).


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2013)

Catch22 said:


> That second to last photo is one of the best I've ever seen. It looks like it was taken yesterday.



Have to agree with you on that!


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 31, 2013)

I have truly admired the Dauntless is a beautiful plane.
Thanks for a good opportunity to learn, guys!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 14, 2013)

.


----------



## GrumpyBadger (Oct 15, 2013)

I have found some amazing pics to share with y'all of the dauntless and her crew. However, they do appear to be "watermarked" and out of respect, I'll just post a link up here:
WWII in Color ? Color Kodachrome Slides ? 1944 SBD Dauntless Marine Dive Bombers VMSB-332 w/ Aircraft | Portraits of War
it seems to be the USMC Squadron VMSB-332. Amazing photos, and again, the quality of them is unreal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 15, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2013)

Great shots Chris!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2013)

A few new ones - some are part of earlier series....

.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2013)

Good shots Chris!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 3, 2013)

Isn't that last shot cool??!! Open canopy, seat high up so you don't get a feeling of being totally enclosed. Kinda like riding a motorcycle in the clouds!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## derek45 (Dec 10, 2013)

Pensacola NAS museum

Battle of Midway veteran


----------



## Njaco (Dec 12, 2013)

Excellent!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 13, 2013)

Great shots!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2013)

Excellent shots!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 22, 2013)

Cool shots.  


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 22, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 7, 2014)

Magnificent images, guys. This thread inspired me to search for colour images (I couldn't find any in color  ) of RNZAF Dauntlesses on the net, but all I came across, apart from colour profiles and models was this one, which even then is a rather amateurish attempt at photoshopping (damned thieving Kiwis) and incidentally I found it on this site!






Look familiar? The real picture, seen earlier in this thread.






As a degree of thievery was carried out to modify the lower image to produce an RNZAF Dauntless, this is essentially how the Kiwi ones were painted on arrival in New Zealand. Most arrived in New Zealand in American markings, some of them in a somewhat weary state and the Kiwi markings were simply painted over the American ones exactly like the picture above. I've seen images of RNZAF Dauntlesses at the aircraft dump at Rukuhia, near Hamilton in the 1960s with their US markings plainly visible from sitting outdoors since the end of the war.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2014)

Not too many colour pics but found a few more...

.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2014)

Good shots guys!


----------

